# Wales Strongest Man 2014 training Journal



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

No big intros most know me on here , next goal is competing in wales srtongets man 2014 , missed this year due to small injury and loads of distractions in personal life, goals had to change for summer and now im back on track ,

current pb;s and aims...

squat 260....goal 280

front squat 200...goal 220

deadlift 310..goal 330

clean and press 140///goal 160

kick off with today sesh

farmers walk

60x20m

100x20m

120x20m

140x20m

160x10-12m..one drop havent been heavy for long time so no worried

yoke

160x20m

240x20m

320x20m

360x20m,,2 drops not been this heavy for ages so happy

axle clean and press

50xloads

90kx1

125kx failed clean lol form was wrong

125kx1

137.5kx1

142.5 fail


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Will follow, nice being honest about the workout lol. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

in...good luck mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

All the best buddy .


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

In for this one mate


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

In for this. Good luck mate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

all the best


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers boys feeling really good for training the remainder of this year and into next


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck mate, will be following!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck mate, will be following!!


Cheer beast

Hope your well will pop over have a catchup now


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

todays session, was supposed to squat but decided as Im off work today will deadlift while fresh, back was still very sore from events so was pleased considering

deadlift

60kxloads

100kx1

140kx1

180kx1

220kx1

260kx1

270kx1

280kx3...was going to go for 5 but saved some, think it was there though

290kx1

GHR 3 sets of 10

weighted hyper extentions x 3


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

back and hammies nicely fried now, eating big this evening

pressing tmoz


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

In for strength.

Some beastly lifts there. Managed my first 280kg rack pull reps last week so hoping to pick up some tips to hit the 300 club soon.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ballin said:


> In for strength.
> 
> Some beastly lifts there. Managed my first 280kg rack pull reps last week so hoping to pick up some tips to hit the 300 club soon.


great lifting buddy keep up the good work

do you compete in strength sports or wanting to?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> great lifting buddy keep up the good work
> 
> do you compete in strength sports or wanting to?


No competing at the moment but I wouldnt rule it out in the future...although my lifts are average to you boys jeeze!!

Went to body power this year and really wanted to just join in and start flipping tyres. Reckon another year and could feel comfortable entering something.

When's your contest?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well the welsh is in may next year but may do a few smaller ones if ready on run up

ive done few comps before but the welsh is the big one


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> well the welsh is in may next year but may do a few smaller ones if ready on run up
> 
> ive done few comps before but the welsh is the big one


fcuk any other comps mate just go for the big one :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> fcuk any other comps mate just go for the big one :thumbup1:


probably will mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> probably will mate


nice steady peak to it mate , fcuk getting injured in a poxy comp , hopefully everyone else will turn up with niggles and you`ll be on top form .


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

In! Good luck!

I agree with @ewens comment above! By hook or by crook


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb:

In pal,

Hopefully be there in May cheering you on...good luck with your training hun....

x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> In pal,
> 
> ...


Thank you, hows you and training going well as always I would expect  x

support means alot im not going to mess training up and miss it again

will pop in and see how training been treating you 

today sesh

bench

150kg 5x5

strict seated

100kg 5x5

skull crushers 3 heavy sets


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice session there Rick. All the best mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Nice session there Rick. All the best mate:thumbup1:


thanks big man


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> thanks big man


Haven't been to Wales in a good old while...Might have to pop down and give you some heckling, er, I mean support, come comp time


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Haven't been to Wales in a good old while...Might have to pop down and give you some heckling, er, I mean support, come comp time


that would be awesome, the venue isnt 100% yet but its deffo in north wales last years was great comp and venue enjoy will vouch for me on that, glenn ross said its one of the best run comps hes ever seen

will be on tv end of this week iirc will verify exact date if your interested in watching


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> that would be awesome, the venue isnt 100% yet but its deffo in north wales last years was great comp and venue enjoy will vouch for me on that, glenn ross said its one of the best run comps hes ever seen
> 
> will be on tv end of this week iirc will verify exact date if your interested in watching


It will depend on work mate, but the missus has been nagging me to have a weekend or two away so it would be a cunning plan to arrange a weekend around a comp


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> well the welsh is in may next year but may do a few smaller ones if ready on run up
> 
> ive done few comps before but the welsh is the big one


Where's the competition to? Wouldn't mind watching it like!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tamara said:


> Where's the competition to? Wouldn't mind watching it like!


Hy last year was north of wales, so far the plans are again to hold it up this end

Bit of a trek for you guys south unfortunately


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Thank you, hows you and training going well as always I would expect  x
> 
> support means alot im not going to mess training up and miss it again
> 
> ...


Nice pressing. How's standing press coming on?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Hy last year was north of wales, so far the plans are again to hold it up this end
> 
> Bit of a trek for you guys south unfortunately


Be a good day out mun. Will keep an eye out closer to the date


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Hy last year was north of wales, so far the plans are again to hold it up this end
> 
> Bit of a trek for you guys south unfortunately


Check this rick...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mal said:


> Check this rick...


And I don't see anybody complaining about how he screams when he lifts lol...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Mingster said:


> And I don't see anybody complaining about how he screams when he lifts lol...


Andy bolton has squated more hasnt he?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mal said:


> Andy bolton has squated more hasnt he?


HaHa. I have a collection of squat vids lol...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Just watched that,,blood from the nose lol.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

love andy and his lifts are unreal but much more impressed with christensens squat

isnt andy's multiply as appose to christensens single ply??

both monster lifters though


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> love andy and his lifts are unreal but much more impressed with christensens squat
> 
> isnt andy's multiply as appose to christensens single ply??
> 
> both monster lifters though


Kirk will always be my favourite squatter...


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> that would be awesome, the venue isnt 100% yet but its deffo in north wales last years was great comp and venue enjoy will vouch for me on that, glenn ross said its one of the best run comps hes ever seen
> 
> will be on tv end of this week iirc will verify exact date if your interested in watching


 :thumb :Yeah @Rick89 hope its at the same venue as this years.... and we get similar weather. Made for a fantastic day all round. Sun and testosterone all around....bring next May on.

Cant wait to see the tv coverage... :bounce:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

certainly was joy, be awesome to get same turnout of crowd again too

ming kirk is the man when it comes to big fkn squats love that clip


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

shouldnt of trained last night as already deadlifted once this week heavy but fancied it

deadlift

270x1

squat 180x14 wanted 20 btu gassed, they were little high looking back so will get them deeper, knees are ruined from work so wore wraps

deadlift from 11inch

240x5..easy will work up on these now as they will help me learn to get my hips down and back more











no squats or deads or events now for 10 days as knees feel broke, plus work is heavy and doing weekends for a bit

time for massive upper body graft for bit now, pile some muscle where i need it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

awesome rick well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers fella going to rest loads for a bit now and eat better


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice mate, well in! Interesting way of putting the weights of the back :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

In,a good shout mate,had a feeling you might


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers guys really appreciate the support means alot

tonight sesh

easy 120 strict standing.......PB

loads tris and bis..gunz felt maaaahhhhoosive  lol

felt very strong tonight more there soon


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Good luck with this mate. Hopefully meet up at the comp this time :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Double J said:


> Good luck with this mate. Hopefully meet up at the comp this time :thumbup1:


deffo buddy im gutted i ddint compete this year, its on challenge tmoz at 8pm if your interested big man


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck with this mate, will be following!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Good luck with this mate, will be following!!


cheers buddy means alot

nice avi


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy means alot
> 
> nice avi


Everyone loves it lmao


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Rick,

How are you feeling mate, strong and healthy? Session looks great, onwards and upwards.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> deffo buddy im gutted i ddint compete this year, its on challenge tmoz at 8pm if your interested big man


Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Rick,
> 
> How are you feeling mate, strong and healthy? Session looks great, onwards and upwards.


feeling strong as an ox buddy and gear is still rather light really just test and prov, when i add some goodies should smash some big pb;s

saying that im fatigued alot from work currently is very heavy and im doing weekends on run up to xmas too


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks for the info mate.


sorry pal i take that back just been speaking to some of the lads and apparently its been cancelled :-(


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> sorry pal i take that back just been speaking to some of the lads and apparently its been cancelled :-(


Oh well you win some ans loose some. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Cracking lifts mate, best of look with it all.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> Cracking lifts mate, best of look with it all.


cheers buddy means alot


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was originally events but then remembered its sister in laws birthday, mrs wont let me miss end of lol, so no events but managed a quick 20 min sesh

worked up to 240x 5 squat ...pb

easy more there with spotter and when knees feel better. ps i know i said no squats but wtf felt strong as an ox today


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thats some good lifting there buddy, good luck


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

big steve said:


> thats some good lifting there buddy, good luck


thanks buddy getting there


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> deffo buddy im gutted i ddint compete this year, its on challenge tmoz at 8pm if your interested big man





Rick89 said:


> sorry pal i take that back just been speaking to some of the lads and apparently its been cancelled :-(


I watched it last night and the show was basically a recap of what happened at the England, Wales, Scotland and Ireland strongest man comps. Think you might have been on there pal? During the warm up at the back outside and also maybe behind the heaviest Atlas Stone? Didn't see my ugly mug on there but pretty sure @Enjoy1 was shown in the crowd outside.....I was probably in the queue at the Burger King at the time 



Rick89 said:


> today was originally events but then remembered its sister in laws birthday, mrs wont let me miss end of lol, so no events but managed a quick 20 min sesh
> 
> worked up to 240x 5 squat ...pb
> 
> easy more there with spotter and when knees feel better. ps i know i said no squats but wtf felt strong as an ox today


Great to see another PB in here mate; looks like things are going really well for you at the moment...keep it up and i have no doubt you'll do some serious damage at next year's comp :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Double J said:


> I watched it last night and the show was basically a recap of what happened at the England, Wales, Scotland and Ireland strongest man comps. Think you might have been on there pal? During the warm up at the back outside and also maybe behind the heaviest Atlas Stone? Didn't see my ugly mug on there but pretty sure @Enjoy1 was shown in the crowd outside.....I was probably in the queue at the Burger King at the time
> 
> Great to see another PB in here mate; looks like things are going really well for you at the moment...keep it up and i have no doubt you'll do some serious damage at next year's comp :thumbup1:


Yes i did see me a few times lol, I actually really enjoyed it and here the whole show will be on youtube soon

thanks buddy the support means alot training is going a dream at the moment cant complain

last night was light upper back, going to squat again today


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Rick, enjoying the log brother...could you outline at typical days eating please


----------



## Bojax (Jun 8, 2013)

Good log mate, will keep an eye on it. And best of luck!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

matt p said:


> Rick, enjoying the log brother...could you outline at typical days eating please


at the moment its crap mate

wake up have a cup coffe then off to work

10.00 tuna pasta

12.00 tuna pasta

6.00- tea usually something like curry and rice/fish/ chips anything really

9.00 shake some cereal maybe a take away

diet is crap


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

last night

17 inch deadlift

320x1

290x5

loads of back machine work as was tired


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

training looks solid mate, very strong mofo :thumbup1: sub'd....loving the strong man stuff atm


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> training looks solid mate, very strong mofo :thumbup1: sub'd....loving the strong man stuff atm


thank you mate ive got along way to go support means alot


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just got the events list for the comp

http://www.walesstrongestman.com/tests-of-strength-2014/


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

awesome!!!! where is it going to be held?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> awesome!!!! where is it going to be held?


not been 100% verified as of yet mate but possibly prest haven in north wales again


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Me and the mrs will be there! always UP FOR strongman contest day... Love the stuff best of luck in the training


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> just got the events list for the comp
> 
> http://www.walesstrongestman.com/tests-of-strength-2014/


holy FUK....that look fekin nails :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Me and the mrs will be there! always UP FOR strongman contest day... Love the stuff best of luck in the training


thanks buddy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> holy FUK....that look fekin nails :lol:


it certainly does , good events for me though as far as events go


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

John Andrew said:


> Best of luck, please make a video of the event and win!! Regards John


cheers buddy there will certainly be vids

im along way off winning but my goal is middle of the run


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> not been 100% verified as of yet mate but possibly prest haven in north wales again


Just out of interest Rick when training for an event do you know the other guys you'd be up against  to know what sort of lifts/times you need to be aiming for to beat them ??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Just out of interest Rick when training for an event do you know the other guys you'd be up against to know what sort of lifts/times you need to be aiming for to beat them ??


yes i do mate, the lads im against are fckin monsters lol

think i can hold my own on few events with hard work from now till then

like i say middle of the crop is my goal on the day


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonights session

squat

barxloads

60kxloads

100kx3

140kx1

180kx1

220kx1

250kx3..pb

some band work but not much couldn't be bothered back was pumping up top much


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> yes i do mate, the lads im against are fckin monsters lol
> 
> think i can hold my own on few events with hard work from now till then
> 
> like i say middle of the crop is my goal on the day


And i'm confident you'll hit or better that goal. Look forward to the vids, keep eating keep strong and good luck mate. SMASH IT


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

1010AD said:


> And i'm confident you'll hit or better that goal. Look forward to the vids, keep eating keep strong and good luck mate. SMASH IT


cheers buddy means alot hope your well 

got 5 eggs and 4 toast to go with my oats and pancakes shortly ..heavy event training at 3.30


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

@Rick89 genuine question mate for advice, just watched your deadlift video, once you've pulled to the top aren't you meant to hold it for little bit longer or not and have your back go further back, if that makes sense...

this is for my personal gains would like to know if im doing it wrong


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

shane89 said:


> @Rick89 genuine question mate for advice, just watched your deadlift video, once you've pulled to the top aren't you meant to hold it for little bit longer or not and have your back go further back, if that makes sense...
> 
> this is for my personal gains would like to know if im doing it wrong


no, id do in comp for the signal and could if i wanted/needed to...it wont add any more "gains" as you say


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> no, id do in comp for the signal and could if i wanted/needed to...it wont add any more "gains" as you say


thanks! :thumbup1: it wouldnt make any difference in building the size of your back then.. im about to make the move over from lifting weights to look decent to powerlifting-strong man, trying to gain as much knowledge as i can


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

shane89 said:


> thanks! :thumbup1: it wouldnt make any difference in building the size of your back then.. im about to make the move over from lifting weights to look decent to powerlifting-strong man, trying to gain as much knowledge as i can


no mate aslong as youve locked out

which vid do you mean by the way??


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> no mate aslong as youve locked out
> 
> which vid do you mean by the way??


this journal, page 3 post number #41, 2nd vid lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

shane89 said:


> this journal, page 3 post number #41, 2nd vid lol


they are soft lockouts actually see your point now

lockout my strength could quite easily hold them all day if needed so im not worried

when in comp we wait for signal so all good


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> they are soft lockouts actually see your point now
> 
> lockout my strength could quite easily hold them all day if needed so im not worried
> 
> when in comp we wait for signal so all good


thats all i needed to know mate, like i said just started out in powerlifting etc so tryna find whats right and wrong, but youve clarified everything for me :thumb:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> it certainly does , good events for me though as far as events go


That looks awesome and a fair bit different from this year's comp.



Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy there will certainly be vids
> 
> im along way off winning but my goal is middle of the run


I'm hoping to see you on or very close to the podium mate if you can have an injury-free run and continue as you are at the moment :thumbup1:



Rick89 said:


> tonights session
> 
> squat
> 
> ...


Another PB - brilliant work - flying at the moment :rockon:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Your doing mint at the minute mate! Hopefully you don't get any injuries and can be up there with the best of them.

You said in a previous post that your opponents are monsters. Is there a big age gap as your only quite young in strongman terms.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers guys means alot the support

tonights session was

arm over arm, transit full of loads of ****

3 sets 2 sets of 20mtr and push the van back 20mtrs

log worked up to 125kg rather pb or equal pb

yoke up to 400kg for 15mtrs


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bit of highlights of us all training last night, im the one in the hoody, the bigger one in the black t shirt is current wales strongest man simon

great group we train with good sesh


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Excellent video there Rick, really enjoyed that :thumbup1: How much was Si log pressing at the end there?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Double J said:


> Excellent video there Rick, really enjoyed that :thumbup1: How much was Si log pressing at the end there?


si hit an easy 140 i hit 125

hes a monster as you know he did a very fast 400kg yoke over 20mt, very fast


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice video Rick:thumbup1: Brings back some memories of pulling and pushing various vehicles in car parks lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Nice video Rick:thumbup1: Brings back some memories of pulling and pushing various vehicles in car parks lol


I imagine it does big man, great memories hey never forget them

sounds sad but really enjoyed spending my saturday night doing all that crazy sh1t lol

also quick update im competing in a comp next sunday got last minute spot today due to drop outs

events are

300kg 18 inch dead for reps

100kg log for reps

300kg frame hold for time

120 stone over yoke for reps

just hoping for few pb;s and a bit of fun getting back competing will be happy if i come middle of table


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> si hit an easy 140 i hit 125
> 
> hes a monster as you know he did a very fast 400kg yoke over 20mt, very fast


Yes, very impressed with Si I have to say. hard not to be lol. I can see some decent reps being scored on a 150kg Viking Press at next year's comp. mg:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Double J said:


> Yes, very impressed with Si I have to say. hard not to be lol. I can see some decent reps being scored on a 150kg Viking Press at next year's comp. mg:


yes most definitely, he is deffo still favorite for the win, that is going to be one hell of a comp that it for sure


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> yes most definitely, he is deffo still favorite for the win, that is going to be one hell of a comp that it for sure


Yeah, really looking forward to it and hoping it's at Presthaven again too.

What and where is the comp. you're doing next Sunday?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Double J said:


> Yeah, really looking forward to it and hoping it's at Presthaven again too.
> 
> What and where is the comp. you're doing next Sunday?


called hulks strongman challenge in rotheram buddy

im treating it like a training session the event do suit me though but there are some super strong lads there , think matt griff from this forum is down so i will be happy to just no look out of place


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Lots of strong work going on in here! good luck with the comp buddy


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck for sunday @Rick89, are you resting up now?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Darrenmac1988 said:


> Lots of strong work going on in here! good luck with the comp buddy


Cheers dude watching the likes of yourself keeps me training hard


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Good luck for sunday @Rick89, are you resting up now?


cheers buddy...supposed to be Ive had a bit of a chaotic last few days food been low and stress high

but no excuses Im fcking ready !!!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy...supposed to be Ive had a bit of a chaotic last few days food been low and stress high
> 
> but no excuses Im fcking ready !!!!


Thats the spirit mate! :thumbup1: All the best and I look forward to seeing how you get on!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick update guys jsut got back from comp

18 inch dead 300kg

got 10 reps

100kg giant log

managed 6 strict, couldnt push them as the fcker was so big i would of fell over lol

frame hold 300kg

got 55 secs, 9 mroe secs would have won event but bicep was about to pop off lol

stones 120 over yoke

fcked this up only got 6 dont know what happened tbh cost m 3rd place as i was 1 point behind 3rd going in live and learn hey

over all 4th just missed podium due to fk up on stones

wont happen again

top 3 were fkin insane big powerfull fkers

but ill be one of them next time back to grafting HARD


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done rick mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> well done rick mate :thumbup1:


cheers big man made some silly mistakes but overall the top 2 were in league of there own, just know i could of nipped 3rd place


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Really well done mate - sounds like third would have been yours had the last event gone a little smoother for you :thumb:

Genuinely delighted for you pal.... :thumbup1:

Now put your feet up and have a massive re-feed and chill for the evening.....then go and get your gear back tomorrow


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers big man made some silly mistakes but overall the top 2 were in league of there own, just know i could of nipped 3rd place


climbing the ladder mate keep on it you doing brilliantly


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> climbing the ladder mate keep on it you doing brilliantly


cheers buddy means alot

all lessons learnt for next time too and i had fun so cant complain suppose


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Double J said:


> Really well done mate - sounds like third would have been yours had the last event gone a little smoother for you :thumb:
> 
> Genuinely delighted for you pal.... :thumbup1:
> 
> Now put your feet up and have a massive re-feed and chill for the evening.....then go and get your gear back tomorrow


cheers buddy means alot

i cant complain really as the top 3 were awesome, but coming so so close is frustrating haha

got an evening full of stella underway now then squats tmoz


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy means alot
> 
> all lessons learnt for next time too and i had fun so cant complain suppose


just a warm up buddy dont sweat it .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

stella is being consumed now and a kebab will be later for certain


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done mate, not bad for a short notice warm up though eh? :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Well done mate, not bad for a short notice warm up though eh? :thumbup1:


thankyou mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff Rick. Another step on the journey:thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done Rick.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

superb mate! serious strength


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers guys was bit p!ssed off but im over it today

was going to squat today with simon johnston but backs broke so going to do some pressing instead

trying something a little different with my training over xmas as a trial got good feeling about it so quite looking forward to results


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Great stuff Rick. Another step on the journey:thumbup1:


Just realized youve become a Moderator big man

well deserved if you ask me nice one


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

couldnt drag myself to train tonight in the end just too drained from yesterdays lifting, will make up for it in the week though

my goals for this week are 135kg log pb, 250x5 squat pb and 400kg silver dollar and maybe just maybe an attempt at 315/320 reg deadlift

all will be filmed


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

hey guys still fked and mrs got dentist appointment tonight so im going to miss gym again, probably for the best tbh

this is my next comp at the end of february K2 strongman in south wales opens, big weights and a very strong line up of some of the strongest in wales

Events:

York,380kg Farmers 140kg Medley 15 Meters each

Axel for reps 140kg

Deadlift for reps 300kg

Barrel medley 3 barrels to be lifted onto a 50" platform, starting at 70KG,100Kg,120Kg

Stones on two Platform 100kg 115kg 120kg 135kg 155kg 175kg


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Heavy-ass comp !


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick catchup not been able to update due to broadband down due to sever floods up here, luckily my house and family werent effected sadly alot of my friend have lost there homes this close to xmas :-(

anyways highlights of week

wensday

bench 160x2

saturday

squat 265 , very easy nice and deep better than my 260 few weeks back PB

thats all will have better week ahead when chaos has settled


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> hey guys still fked and mrs got dentist appointment tonight so im going to miss gym again, probably for the best tbh
> 
> this is my next comp at the end of february K2 strongman in south wales opens, big weights and a very strong line up of some of the strongest in wales
> 
> ...


That's going to be a taxing event, especially if the events are in that order. Stones after a barrel medley!

Quick question, when they list the farmers at 140kg, I presume that's the weight on each frame so your effectively walking with 280 kg?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paul xe said:


> That's going to be a taxing event, especially if the events are in that order. Stones after a barrel medley!
> 
> Quick question, when they list the farmers at 140kg, I presume that's the weight on each frame so your effectively walking with 280 kg?


yes it is buddy

comp is very heavy, not as heavy as giant i did earlier in year though


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight session was harder than it should of been

deadlift

up to 260x5

bb rows 140x8

machines x few

lazy session


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

felt ill today so did light high rep deload overhead work today

boring nothing worth noting

may take next few sessions easy feel battered


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Good luck big man.remember there's some real beasts in Wales especially north Simon jhonston being just 1you will have to contend with he's a monster great lifter loads of explosive power seen him train a few times at dl also seen you train there.so good luck bud and all the best I'll introduce myself next time I'm in dl


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nickynoo said:


> Good luck big man.remember there's some real beasts in Wales especially north Simon jhonston being just 1you will have to contend with he's a monster great lifter loads of explosive power seen him train a few times at dl also seen you train there.so good luck bud and all the best I'll introduce myself next time I'm in dl


cheers pal ye i train with simon most of the time hes on of the top in uk now

im nowhere near capable of winning i know that just wont to compete


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

last night session was mediocre at best, planned on going for 270 squat but was too drained from working in cold rain all day

squat

up to 240x1

frontie

up to 180x1 wrapless pb default


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

let this slip a bit last week or so

have hit pbs on the following

132.5kg log clean and press

280kg 14inch deadlift

390kg silver doller deadlift just missed lockout on 400kg

will try update just been hectic couple of weeks for me

started my new diet today and really struggling lol, last meal was 300g chicken and 100g oats in water


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> let this slip a bit last week or so
> 
> have hit pbs on the following
> 
> ...


Some good lifts mate even though you have let slip!! Get this period out the way and focus like fook and you will smash the comp!!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Seasons greetings Rick:thumb:

All the best mate. I've let things slip for a bit too. About 3 months for me lol. Starting again soon though. Can't stop. Got to keep going


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subscribed to this mate.

Always great to read your logs and now I'm back in the strength profession be a great motivator!

Best of luck


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

events tonight

log worked up to 115x4 just missed 5th

yoke 340kx20mt in 13 secs

husafell stones x 40mtr

done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

monday was

chest and tricep..mostly accessory nothing interesting to note

tuesday

safety bar squats

worked up to

210x3

230x3

235x2

hard as fck lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Looking good as always in here mate


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Missed all this Rick, love seeing you shift some big weights mate, all the best for 2014


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Happy new year to you mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> events tonight
> 
> log worked up to 115x4 just missed 5th
> 
> ...


for some reason just realised the yoke was 360 not 340

quick update

today session

120x1 log strict press no legs

245x5 squat pb

210x5 sbs pb


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Missed all this Rick, love seeing you shift some big weights mate, all the best for 2014


cheers buddy happy new year to yourself to


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Happy new year to you mate


and you and yours my friend


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done on pb`s mate , log is awesome well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> well done on pb`s mate , log is awesome well done :thumbup1:


cheers buddy feeling strong physically but my heads up my a$$ at mo mentally ,need to give myself a slap dont know whats wrong


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy feeling strong physically but my heads up my a$$ at mo mentally ,need to give myself a slap dont know whats wrong


i feel weak and mentally ill at mo :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done on the log and pb's, strong stuff! Whats 'sbs' mate?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Well done on the log and pb's, strong stuff! Whats 'sbs' mate?


sorry pal should of explained safety bar squats


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonights session

deadlifts

worked up to 315kg with suit i trying but is bit loose and si said im not using it well enough to get any pop so going to train in it a bit try get some kg's out of it

si deadlifted a crazy 370kg LOL madness


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> tonights session
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> ...


How does the suit work mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Any updates @Rick89?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I've just replied to one of your threads saying your dining good banging out PB's with a injured bicep and bad tendons then realised you last posted September last last (lol)

So how are the injuries going??


----------

